# Sandusky, OH 1yo F "Star" Embedded collar - in foster



## notthereyet0 (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is a story that appeared in our local news. 

Abused Dog Found with Collar Embedded in Neck | FOX8.com ? Cleveland news & weather from WJW Television FOX 8
Hope someone can help.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG...that's awful!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awful, I really hope they find the ones responsible. The biggest concern is saving this poor dogs life and finding a good home


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

So very sad  The dog has such gentle eyes. Some people just suck


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bump


----------

